# Hey.....



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone tie flies for pike? Or tied to fish with flies?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What do you want to know...its easy to tie for pike. Just make sure you got a rod bigger then a 5#. Had one fish take and break one fly, bent the hook. The other I hooked but it took somthing like 20minuts of chasing it around the bay (I was in canada) before we managed to net it...and it was only 25". Would have hatted to see a monster grab a fly on a 5#.


----------

